# Hering Brouwersdam 2016



## niersfischer93 (6. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde gerne am Wochenende mal wieder nach Renesse fahren und am Brouwersdam (Schleuse: Grevelinger Meer - Nordsee) auf Hering angeln.
War vielleicht schon jemand vor Ort und könnte mir sagen, wie der aktuelle Stand aussieht? Wird momentan gefangen ?

Gruß und Petri Heil

niersfischer93


----------



## Weißtanne (6. April 2016)

*AW: Hering Brouwersdam 2016*

Ich habe bei zeevisland .com gelesen, dass dort der Hering gefangen wird.


----------



## Pränki (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Hering Brouwersdam 2016*

Ich war am letzten Wochenende am Brouwersdam und habe dort einige Heringe gefangen. Das Problem ist nur dass man dort nur gut fängt wenn die Schleuse geöffnet ist. Und leider gibt es keine festen Zeiten zu denen das geschieht.
Man sieht viele Niederländer die auf dem Parkplatz campen, die Angel fertig am Geländer und warten bis die Schleuse mal geöffnet wird.


----------



## Snook801 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hering Brouwersdam 2016*

Auch wenn der Thread aus dem Jahr 2016 stammt, stelle ich meine Frage mal hier rein.

Ich bin über Ostern (15.04-17.04) in Renesse und wollte "etwas" Hering mit nach Hause bringen
Meint ihr, dass die Heringe dann da sind? Was sind eure Erfahrungen und könnt ihr mir irgendwelche Tipps geben?

Heringsvorfächer werd ich mir vorher natürlich noch besorgen:m

Besten Gruß

Snook


----------



## niersfischer93 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hering Brouwersdam 2016*

Hallo, 
ich denke schon, dass du zu dieser Zeit ein paar Heringe fangen kannst. Das Problem bei der Angelei von der Brücke ist, dass es sehr eng wird, wenn der Hering da ist. Eigentlich lohnt es sich nur dort zu angeln, wenn dass Wasser bei Flut aus der Nordsee durch die Schleuse in das Grevelinger Meer drückt, vorausgesetzt die Schleuse ist auch geöffnet. Worauf du achten musst ist, dass nur drei Haken am System erlaubt sind, also solltest du die Paternoster kürzen, sonst wirds teuer. Zusätzlich hat der Hering ein Mindestmaß von 20cm, ich habe aber bisher nur einmal eine solche Kontrolle miterlebt.
Wenn du noch fragen hast, kannst du Sie gerne stellen.

Viele Grüße

niersfischer93


----------



## Snook801 (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hering Brouwersdam 2016*

Super, danke für deine Antwort. 
Das mit den drei Haken wusste ich nicht. 

Das die Schleuse bei aufkommender Flut geöffnet sein sollte habe ich gelesen, habe mir auch schonmal den Gezeitenkalender angeschaut, das sollte alles machbar sein. Also brauche ich nur ein wenig Glück mit der Schleuse:vik:

Und das dort großes "Kuscheln" angesagt ist, habe ich in diversen Videos gesehen|bigeyes


----------

